# Swiss Pocket Watch Identification



## Chinga13 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hello everyone.

Im after some information on a pocket watch that was left to me by my grandfather.
I have tried to research and also emailed many museums and even the town it was made in with no avail.
Can someone please help me with the origins of the watch, where it was made, manufacturer, year of production, any history of the maker and anything else I can find out about it.
Information ive got so far:
- Under back cover has the stamp 935M which stands for more pure than sterling silver (925)
- The silver makers mark is off the swiss standing bear which narrows down the year of production to 1882-1934.
- Made by Max Gugenheim and Nephews or (nephew of Max Gugenheim) of Bienne Switzerland.

Can anyone please narrow down the year of manufacture. The serial number is 27624 but I can not find anywhere to search this number to.
Also any information about how many were made, history about the maker, possible value etc.
I would love to trace back as much history as possible.

I know from my great grandfather that he had this pocket watch in WW1 in the army for Italy and that his friend gave it to him because he was dying of some disease he contracted.

Also there are numbers engraved on the inside. Initially I thought they were dates as the first one is 10-60. I thought it meant it was bought on the 10th month 1860. and every other number after was when the watch was returned to the maker for service. But after the information about the silver makers mark it wasn't made until at earliest 1882. Has anyone ever seen anything like this before because its a big mystery. You would think the numbers mean something to be engraved on the watch.

Thanks everyone


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Here's a bit of a start for you courtesy of the British Museum

http://www.britishmuseum.org/research/publications/online_research_catalogues/search_object_details.aspx?objectid=57116&partid=1&numpages=10&output=Terms/!!/OR/!!/20498/!//!/self-winding+watch/!//!!//!!!/&orig=/research/online_research_catalogues/russian_icons/catalogue_of_russian_icons/advanced_search.aspx&currentPage=3

http://www.britishmuseum.org/research/search_the_collection_database/term_details.aspx?bioId=86343

Other than those links I have not found the name anywhere else though it may be worth your while tracking down this book by Kathleen Pritchard, Swiss Watchmakers 1775 - 1975, Editions Simonin, 1997


----------

